# Girls are growing up :)



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

They are now 2 weeks and 5 days old  
Born Wednesday 17th November. They have their eyes open, they are exploring wonderfully and are just generally amazing!
So without further adew I give you Pixie, Pheonix and Elf (Mystical creature theme, I wanted a fruit or pokemon theme but ohh well, their mom is Sprite so it fits)
















So from left to right we have; Momma (Sprite), Pixie, Pheonix (more black on the face) then Elf, who's name is still open for debate as it sounds like 'Alf' which is Alfie, our dog and it confuses him and me haha.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

very cute


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! what cuties you have!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks  They are my babies! Soo cute.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

love them


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Three weeks old exactly today


----------

